# Transfer Express Offers New Retail Pricing Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Transfer Express presents the company’s suggested method for pricing custom decorated apparel, along with several other options. In addition to reviewing bulk and competitive pricing strategies, the video explores factoring in brand popularity and sale pricing. A free electronic download of the company’s recommended retail price list also is offered.

For a quick look at the ins and outs of pricing transfer decorated apparel, visit https://www.youtube.com/embed/jXKsa...ue&height=370&width=640?autoplay=1&hd=1&rel=0.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

